# How are replies threaded?



## joelkfla (Feb 9, 2002)

I posted a reply by clicking the Post Reply button at the top of the page, and in hybrid view my reply shows under an unrelated post in the thread. I had expected it to show as a reply to the post that opened the thread.

How does the BBS decide where to thread a reply that is posted by clicking the Post Reply button, rather than the quote or quick reply button within an existing message?

Is there any way to change the threading of a reply after it has been posted?

Thanks,
joelk


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Messages in a thread appear in the order that they are posted. Your reply goes to the end of the thread no matter how you reply. If you specifically want to reply to something someone else posted, use the "quote" function to include a snippet of the text that you're responding to.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

joelkfla said:


> Is there any way to change the threading of a reply after it has been posted?


Probably the only way is to delete your post and repost your reply where you wanted it.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

pdhenry said:


> Messages in a thread appear in the order that they are posted. Your reply goes to the end of the thread no matter how you reply. If you specifically want to reply to something someone else posted, use the "quote" function to include a snippet of the text that you're responding to.


There is a threaded display mode that does show an order to the replies other than linear; that's what he's asking about.

Though frankly both the threaded view and hybrid view annoy me greatly by not showing more than one post at a time (well, hybrid does show all the posts when your root post is the first one), making them impractical alternatives to linear mode.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

joelkfla said:


> I posted a reply by clicking the Post Reply button at the top of the page, and in hybrid view my reply shows under an unrelated post in the thread. I had expected it to show as a reply to the post that opened the thread.


Perhaps there are some unqiue cases where it isn't behaving properly, but so far in all cases I've tried it seems to be putting the reply where I'd expect it to be based on the post I specifically replied to.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Hello...

It only knows what post to put it under if you click on the QUOTE button.


----------



## joelkfla (Feb 9, 2002)

David Bott said:


> Hello...
> 
> It only knows what post to put it under if you click on the QUOTE button.


OK, thanks.

In the future, if I'm not replying to a specific post, I guess I'll reply to the first post in the thread to ensure my reply goes on the second level.


----------

